# What intake for 2002 Maxima SE 6sp



## Darbowmach1 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey all, what intake do you have for your car? I had seen a Cosmo racing intake on ebay that reminded me of my Stillen intake off my 95 Max., is this ok? Thanks.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

there are alot to choose from like Berk, Injen, JWT (best IMO), Stillen, and Place Racing. JWT short ram or Berk would probably get you the best results.


----------

